# 先をゆく若者



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
I wanted to know something about this sentence.

けれども矢をゆく若者は、子供のような明るい調子で彼に応じた
The context is a meeting between two characters (father and son) where the father visits him.
I just wanted to know what 矢 means there? I checked the translation which said "arrow" but it doesn't make me sense there.
What can 矢 mean in this context?
Thanks for your replies


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

It doesn't make sense at all.

Is the letter exactly "矢"?
Is it really "矢をゆく" instead of "矢をぬく"?
Isn't there any typo?
I would like to know more context (four lines in Japanese) and the background (the title of the book, etc).

Is there any part which relates with "arrow" in the book/document?

I'm very curious.


----------



## JapanForever

No there isnt any context which is about arrow there. But maybe I was wrong but copying the kanji. I wonder if that isnt 失 kanji instead. Does it makes more sense?

As for the background, that his a father who is talking to his son but only because he was able to (he works a lot so thats one of rare time where he can see him). 
I would provide the four sentences as soon as I can but basically he talks about his work. 
Does it help you?


----------



## Ranja

Isn't that 先（さき）?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Ranja said:


> Isn't that 先（さき）?


----------



## JapanForever

Yes I think it is that. I guess it had a very different meaning?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

JapanForever said:


> Yes I think it is that. I guess it had a very different meaning?



The son was walking ahead of his father, (while they were talking.)


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks but quick question: isn't 明るい mean cheerful, bright?


----------



## mdbvma

Yes, "The young man answered him in a *cheerful*, childlike manner."


----------



## JapanForever

Okay thanks.


----------

